# Former Hudson PO arrested....again



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

*Former officer arrested again
*By *Carolyn Kessel Stewart*/ Daily News Staff
Wednesday, September 6, 2006

*M*ARLBOROUGH -- A former Hudson Police officer was arrested Monday, for the second time in four months, after he allegedly broke into his wife's home and attacked her.
 George West, 48, of Clinton, was charged with unarmed burglary with intent to commit a felony and assault and battery after police said he broke in through the bedroom window of his wife's Mechanic Street home at 3 a.m.
When she tried to push him out, West allegedly struck her in the head and tried to strangle her, police said. West is not accused of taking anything from the home; the burglary charge is applied to those breaking and entering with an intent to steal.
West, of 290 Berlin St., Apt. 2, still faces assault and weapon charges stemming from a previous alleged attack on his wife, Fatima West, in June. Fatima West had filed a restraining order against her husband in June, but vacated it in late August. George West was ordered held until a dangerousness hearing Friday.
A member of the Hudson Police Department from 1986 to 1998, West served as the town's DARE officer for several years. Hudson Police Chief Richard Braga said West caused no problems at the department. West retired eight years ago after deciding his religion would not approve of him carrying a gun or using deadly force, Braga said.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I guess trying to strangle the wife and cuffing her upside the head after making a run at her back in June is still within his religious beliefs. Unbeliveable.*

"West retired eight years ago after deciding his religion would not approve of him carrying a gun or using deadly force..."


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

When he was arrested back in June, I heard he put up one hell of a fight, it took 3 officers. Guess who was there to make the arrest????


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

djgj200 said:


> When he was arrested back in June, I heard he put up one hell of a fight, it took 3 officers. Guess who was there to make the arrest????


let me guess....... Daddy???????


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

great detective skills...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

DAMN...that's cold!



Gil said:


> let me guess....... Daddy???????


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

"Masscops Idiot!" lol
Short and simple, yet it says so much. Kudos to whoever changed his description (or whatever it's called).


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone want to guess what religion it is...?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

*Ex-cop held without bail in assault*
By *Carolyn Kessel Stewart*/ Daily News Staff
Saturday, September 9, 2006 - Updated: 01:36 AM EST










George West

*M*ARLBOROUGH -- The wife of a former Hudson cop -- charged with attacking her twice this summer -- pleaded for leniency for her husband yesterday, calling him a "good guy" who "just loses it."

Despite Fatima West's request during her husband's dangerousness hearing yesterday in Marlborough District Court, Hudson's former DARE officer, George West, was ordered held without bail yesterday. 
A prosecutor played a tape of the 911 call Fatima West and her 15-year-old daughter made to police at 3 a.m. Tuesday. 
"I was sleeping. He tried to open my window and come in," said Fatima West on the 911 call. "I had to push him out... He hit me with his head, he hit me on the face. He was being physical." 
Fatima West said that her husband was explaining to her, as he was trying to climb in the window, that he been calling her but she did not answer. As soon as his torso was in the room she screamed, and he ran away, she said. Fatima West also said her husband never strangled her; although he did grasp at her while he was trying to climb in the window and she was trying to close it. 
Patrolman Andrew LaRose arrested West on Mechanic Street immediately afterward. 
"He came storming at me and had an angry look on his face," said LaRose. "I didn't know what he was going to do." 
At the time of the alleged break-in, West was already awaiting trial on charges he attacked his wife with a steak knife in June. 
Prosecutor Jennifer Snook said West cannot control his temper and should be held without bail. 
"He will endanger his family if released," Snook said. "This is someone who clearly can't control himself....I would suggest it's not rational behavior to come to his wife's house at 3 a.m. because she didn't pick up the phone." 
Fatima West said her husband needs treatment for mental illness. 
"He's a good guy. He just loses it. Jail would only hurt him," she said. "I felt that when I had the restraining order he would stay away, and I felt safe....I felt I made a mistake dropping it. 
Marlborough District Court Judge Sarah B. Singer ordered West held without bail for 90 days or until his trial. 
George West, 48, moved to 290 Berlin St., Clinton, after being ordered by the court to stay away from his wife and children and the communities of Marlborough and Hudson. 
West would have been facing more serious penalties if those conditions were in place when the Tuesday incident occurred. 
However, just two weeks ago, Fatima West dropped the restraining order against her husband. The couple, married 17 years with two children, had begun talking about trying to work things out. 
The restraining order was reinstated yesterday. 
West is charged with unarmed burglary with intent to commit a felony and assault and battery from Tuesday's break-in and charges of assault and battery and assault with a dangerous weapon from the June incident. 
Years ago, Fatima West said, her husband had threatened to kill himself and their children. 
A member of the Hudson Police Department from 1986 to 1998, West served as the town's DARE officer for several years and retired eight years ago after deciding his religion would not approve of him carrying a gun or using deadly force. 
His next court date is Sept. 15.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

The guy hasn't worked in eight years, but the media will forever label him as an
"ex-cop". I hate the media.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

94c said:


> The guy hasn't worked in eight years, but the media will forever label him as an
> "ex-cop". I hate the media.


Yeah me too.


----------

